# abu 7500ct big game



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

ok guys i got a ?

i have a 7500ct big game, the black frame.



the question is, what is the difference in this reel vs the 7500c3ct, the blue yonder lookin thing?

im thinkin of getting a coupla new reels for cobia season, as i like the 525 for fishing purposes, im thinking of some new reels for later this year. I like the daiwas and cast them well, but was looking at other options. my sister is goin for semester abroad and will be around many 7500's im sure so im curious if i want her to tell her to get me any.


thanks

neil


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

im looking at getting a 7500 c3 ct...the diff between the reels that i know of is that the big game weighs more..thats all i know...any chance your sister could pick me one (7500 c3ct new)up?please pm me and let me know whats up...


----------



## Jamcaster (Oct 14, 2000)

According to Abu, the main difference between tthe reels is that the Big Game (black)7500 Ct wt 21.7 ozs. has a brass frame as well as brass sideplates.


----------



## J Johnston (Nov 24, 2003)

Jamcaster is right about the weight.The Big Game has brass sideplates and a aluminum spool that add weight.Tough reel.
imho The 7500c3CT is a better reel.I think the plastic spool 7000s cast better than the aluminum spooled ones.They are not quite as tough,all I own are plastic spools,haven't broke one yet.

Johnny


----------



## AtlanticAngler (Oct 26, 2005)

*The 7500c3ct and 7500CT*

They both are great reels, the 7500CT blk weighs more cause the brass sides, the rest of the parts in the two are the same except the spool color. As far as i know Abu doesnt make a (multiplying) reel with a plastic spool, and i have built and or rebuilt and fixed nearly a hundred Abu reels and 30 or so different models. It would be a new one on me. There are no 7000 series size reels with plastic spools i know for sure. For some reason myself as well as a few others think the 7500CT big game is a little better caster, dotn know why just maybe a mental thing between all of us but just apprears to be the case. The blue one is no slouch. Great reels. I am selling one of the 7500c3ct's if anyones interested. Had to add that in. Mike


----------



## Seachaser (Sep 27, 2004)

You are correct on the plastic spools. Plastic would groove and warp over time. All aluminum on abu spools.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

c3ct has a lefthand retrieve option but the original does not.


----------



## AtlanticAngler (Oct 26, 2005)

*Umm*

Your saying in a C3CT reel, there is a left hand model available. There isnt one or i would be RICH!!! The original C3 series has a left hand retrieve option but none of the from factory C3CT or CT reels for that matter have a left hand option. Once again i could be wrong if so i will be rich in the near future.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Now, don't get me wrong, I'm a big Ambassadeur fan, I have 2 of them. BUT...Just my 2 cents on this one but the spool size is the other consideration especially if you hook a nice cobia or tarpon from the beach. The more line you have on that spool the better. In that case, the Penn 545GS holds 420 yards for those blitz runs that cobias and tarpon make or the 555GS holds 600 yards and those reels have a better drag system and can take much more abuse.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

he wants to look preety little school boy lol


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

AtlanticAngler said:


> Your saying in a C3CT reel, there is a left hand model available. There isnt one or i would be RICH!!! The original C3 series has a left hand retrieve option but none of the from factory C3CT or CT reels for that matter have a left hand option. Once again i could be wrong if so i will be rich in the near future.


The gold Big Game reels definitely have a left hand option, my cousin has one.


----------



## AtlanticAngler (Oct 26, 2005)

*The tawian reels*

those arent the c3ct series but yes they have a gold non level wind model in the big game. Mike


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

Fishbreath said:


> Now, don't get me wrong, I'm a big Ambassadeur fan, I have 2 of them. BUT...Just my 2 cents on this one but the spool size is the other consideration especially if you hook a nice cobia or tarpon from the beach. The more line you have on that spool the better. In that case, the Penn 545GS holds 420 yards for those blitz runs that cobias and tarpon make or the 555GS holds 600 yards and those reels have a better drag system and can take much more abuse.


 just my opinion but the 7500 series of abus are fine fo cobia fishing...dont think too many people cast over 130 yards with 8 n bait so if it was spooled with 17 lb tests that leaves you with around 200 yards of line to play with...plenty for most cobia.....actually ive never seen one run any farther, and if i remember correctly the boy (ryan)who caught those two giant cobes (i think 81 and 90 lbs or something)off avon this year said they only ran around 150 yds and he never moved the lever off strike...which was around 8-9 lbs on his reel...could be wrong on the yards but im pretty sure


----------



## dingbat (Feb 13, 2004)

A 7500 is more than enough for a cobia. You can get 300 yd. of #20 line on that reel and that's more than enough for the job. Upgrade the drag to a greased carbon fiber setup and you have more than enough drag capacity to stop the biggest of cobia.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

AtlanticAngler said:


> those arent the c3ct series but yes they have a gold non level wind model in the big game. Mike


Mike, thanks for the info. I stand corrected. The gold one isn't a CT but a BG something or other.


----------



## AtlanticAngler (Oct 26, 2005)

*no need for the upgrade drags*

you really dont need to upgrade the drags. The 7500CT big game test to almost 15lbs of drag. Pretty basic pieces of hardware, and serve a multitude of purposes. mike


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

all abu drags iv ever used have been jumpy and inconsistant...the carbontex are smooooooth


----------



## Awesome John* (Dec 23, 2003)

Atlantic Angler is right on the money with his data...

knows his stuff...

rest are confused

bottom line get a 7500C3CT at all costs.. tell your sister Ill take 3 of them if she can find em


----------

